# Your most precious Animal Crossing memories



## AetherFenris (Sep 4, 2016)

So, pretty much everyone here obviously devotes a decent amount of time to Animal Crossing and we all clearly care enough about it to write on an internet forum about it, and that leads me to believe I'm far from the only person this series is sentimental to. What are your fondest memories, across the board, including all Animal Crossing games you've played?

I have a lot, and I don't won't to expend them all in one post, but in high school me and my cousin, who was practically my only real friend in the school I was attending at the time used to send each other items in the original Animal Crossing using the code system. We would write down the codes in the notes section of our manual and exchange manuals each morning. It's the only time I can ever recall using the notes section of a manual.

(also shameless plug for my article on NintendoFuse. It was actually the first professionally published article I had written.)


----------



## Squidward (Sep 4, 2016)

When I first started playing I would browse tumblr for Animal Crossing 24/7. This game was my life.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2016)

During the time when I was back in High School, I would take days off of school (boy do I regret doing this) so that my friend and I could play the game all day. We would spend hours at each other's towns and mess around with the Wii speak. I also have many memories with other people worldwide. That was when a lot more users were active, I had met and made so many new friends within only a year or so. City Folk was by far the most memorable game!


----------



## carp (Sep 4, 2016)

my most memorable moments (by game);

acgc - going to the island for the first time! i was basically screaming with excitement.
acww - two for this game, a water themed town i had which was goals as hell, and playing in it during a primary school parents evening. as well as my vegetable garden/rose garden infront of my house.
accf - getting the lighthouse right beside my mum's house, and crying about such great positioning. one of my fondest memories with her from when she was well c:
acnl - playing for hours on the island, looking at the night sky, walking along the beach in amazement when i first got the game and played with friends 24/7.


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

When I first met Moe in Wild World on my birthday, I knew that he would be my favorite forever. When he moved out I was devastated, I forgot about him and stopped playing Wild World. I skipped over City Folk (I dont really like the Wii)and when I saw that New Leaf was coming out, I knew I had to get it. As soon as I started, Moe was in my town and I literally cried, realizing that I forgot about him. Now we're best friends and I'll always love him <3


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2016)

acww - when i fished for the first time. years after i got the game, i still struggled to fish. but then one night i was playing and i decided to try and fish, and i finally got it.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't know if I'm creating this memory due to my obsession over Wolfgang but I recall him confessing his love for me.

JK.

I don't have many memorable moments on ACNL that I consider precious. I remember seeing Stitches and Bones on a bench looking cute. That's precious hehe


----------



## creamyy (Sep 5, 2016)

ACWW. Stitches was my love. I loved him so freaking mucch. I believe he once confessed his love for me and I was so happy. He'd also make plans to come over to my house and I'd forget to play and he'd look so heartbroken I felt so guilty!


----------



## Popsy (Sep 5, 2016)

Acww was my first game from the series and I remember saving up all of my money when I was 8 so that I could buy it. I made my first town and called it Beach (when Kapp'n asked me where I wanted to go I took it literally), but then reset it and called my town Dipsland - I literally had this town for about 2 years I loved it that much. Also, stitches confessed his love to me as others have also shared, I feel cheated. xD
My siblings and I also created a "shark club" where we wore that generic design with the blue and red fish and we would scour the beach everyday for sharks. We made a shark museum in my brothers mansion!
I remember the first time I wifi'ed on acww, it was with a very rich person called Drake who was 15 from the US with a crown (!!!), and 8 year old me basically ran through his town and used shampoodle (ended up with a green bob, I was not happy). I think he was very annoyed but it was fun for me haha. I was very surprised a few weeks later when I found a note in a bottle from him on my beach.

Yeah I have way too many memories for one post. cx


----------



## Nunbal (Sep 5, 2016)

When Filbert finally gave me his photo! ;_;


----------



## Malaionus (Sep 5, 2016)

Playing City Folk with my sisters on their friend's hacked Wii or Wild World on my DS which somehow broke and messed up the color


----------



## N a t (Sep 7, 2016)

Talking to Mathilda every day in Animal Crossing GC, even though I thought she was mean. I still liked her lol.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 7, 2016)

Playing the Game Cube version with my son and daughter. Freya lived in our town, and we would hit her in the head with our net, so she would get mad. My daughter was pretty little and it would make her laugh. I also remember Blaire, and she was our favorite. Playing the igloo games and getting cool furniture ( like the fireplace) is also a fond memory. My son would watch and think it was so funny when I'd lose a ton of bells.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

When I first got Erik in my town, he would always write me such lovely letters and one time I had one from him saying he had a dream that I disappeared and I had to promise to never leave. I lost him shortly after that, got him back now but I still kept that letter from him.


----------



## lindseynewleaf (Sep 8, 2016)

My cousin and I used to play the gamecube version together all the time. We would spend the whole night picking all the fruit and catching tons of bugs and fish to pay off our houses. Making money used to be a slower process back then. 

I started playing in the 4th grade. I didn't have many friend then and I was bullied at school. Then, my family moved to a new town and I didn't have many friends there either. So, I would play AC everyday. Then, middle school happened and I briefly played WW. Then, in high school, I played CF a little bit, but not much. But, these were good times of my life and I had a lot of friends. I graduated high school and started college. I didn't have many friends in college and my high school friends all moved away. That was when NL came out! I have played NL just as much as I played the original AC. 

AC has always been there for me in the lonely times of my life. It has always been there for me when I was anxious or depressed.


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 13, 2016)

i had 50 hours of playtime in the first 4 days ...


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, it may sound a bit clich?, but... I remember one of the times I felt really moved playing this game was during my first birthday party. I didn't know there was such a thing, so when I initiated my game and just exiting my house I found Cocoloca (she was the last original in abandoning my town) asking me to follow her because some serious business, I got very curious for the novelty.

And then... then... it was all to celebrate my birthday party! I was to tge brink of tears. Cocoloca and Marshal (before he moved away and I got him back) were there for the friendship, being him my fave neighbour and her the eldest, as I said. Sorry to not remember who was the third guest (or are there only two? Long time since I had a party). Also Christmas has this kinf of feeling.

But another very small and innocent feature that got me very happy when occured the first time, was someone clapping at me!  I've already forgotten who or how was, but the memory remains. I was fishing or catching bugs and happened to get one very near a villager, so that little motion your character does to show it to the screen, he/she saw it and smiled clapping at me! That small congratulation filled my heart with nice feelings, specially because at that moment it was still unknown to me such a thing was possible.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was a young teenager, I was a part of an animal crossing wild world guild on gaia online. I did a lot of trading, despite the risk of seeding/bricking. I also did a lot of weeding and landscaping work, too. But I was most well known for high turnip prices. The best part of turnip trading in ACWW? No risk. You could set the turnips a certain way in your house and they wouldn't go bad. So you could wait for a spike of 500 bells per turnip and make a huge profit.

I became quick friends with someone I often traded with. We would sell turnips back and forth, and I'd buy hybrids from him. His name was gibberish, but I remember it started with a K, and ended with "dozi".

While he was selling TONS of turnips in my town (it took him nearly an hour to sell them all), we got onto the topic of seeders and resetting towns. I told him that I reset my town, under the impression that I could build a custom town and pick the placement of everything + which villagers I could get. When I reset and found out it was actually randomized, I was devastated. 

One of my first villagers was Moe, and he instantly became my favorite. I talked to him constantly, and eventually got his picture. Back in ACWW, you couldn't really buy or get villagers from other towns reliably, you'd just hope you'd get lucky. When I reset, he was essentially gone forever, unless I wanted to do probably 100 resets.

After K finished selling his turnips, he left a tip, then said he'd be back in a moment with a surprise. He gave me Moe's pic. I was in tears. It was one of the nicest things another player has done for me. The picture still sits in my back room on ACWW.


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Oct 10, 2016)

It was, like, back in 2010, I think (around there), my friend would always holler 'Shark warning' whilst fishing in Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City where we'd reset and reset if we weren't able to catch the fish. My fondest fondest memory is my friend introducing me to the DS and Animal Crossing. I was only 8 and I was in awe. Funny, she got me in to games  I miss those days. We need Animal Crossing NX. Let's Go to the City was the best!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 10, 2016)

Mine's fairly short, I was like 7 years old rip. I thought Jay and I had a relationship in WW. I wrote him letters everyday (sometimes more than once) and really brought our friendship up. He gave me his picture due to sheer friendship. (And I read that it's really hard to get jock villager's photos). I was depressed for a week when he moved lmao


----------



## SlaughterShy (Oct 10, 2016)

Ahhhhh, I have so many good memories from this game 

I first received the GameCube version when I was Kindergarten, so I was about 5 at the time. I didn't pick up the game for a few years due to my reading skills being too novice to truly enjoy the game. I started playing it seriously in second grade; I have so many memories of playing with my brother and a friend from down the street. Specifically, I remember how I shipped my character with K.K. and my friend and I would freak out whenever he played a song. 

When City Folk was released, it took over my 8 year old brain and I would play that game ALL THE TIME. Unfortunately, I also moved that year. Through ACCF, however, my best friend and I would play whilst talking over the phone for hours. This was before I had my own computer or phone, so it was so precious to be able to spend that time with my friend. It kinda felt like we were really hanging out, which was really awesome considering that we lives a few states away from each other. Such good times


----------



## Dorian (Oct 10, 2016)

The first Game Cube version, fishing all night, every night to make bells while my husband and baby slept.


----------



## Katattacc (Oct 11, 2016)

Every time I discovered a new fish in the game cube version when I was like 10. I remember being so stoked that I caught an arapima... I saved it instead of selling it lol.


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 12, 2016)

When I was 7 years old, I went to Blockbuster and looked at the games. My mom NEVER let me rent games, but I wanted to try out Animal Crossing for the GameCube so badly. I got home, and played it all night (which is until 9pm to 7 year old me)! I figured out that I would have to save my progress. I left the GameCube on so I wouldn't lose everything. The next day, we went and got the game from Best Buy (I believe) and it came with a cute memory card. 

I remember being little on a Saturday morning, and smelling bacon and french toast in the living room. I was making a pattern called "cool cat" at the Able Sisters. 

I remember the first K.K. song that he performed was K.K. Condor. I danced around the room at my mom's friends house, and had a blast while the song played. That same weekend was the first time I saw the morning aerobics (which is adorable). I also made an account on Animal Crossing Community, and talked to myself in the diaries on there.

The next year, Wild World would be coming out (2005). I begged for it, and ended up getting it for Christmas, along with this clunker and Nintendogs. I will never forget when someone seeded my town though. They blocked the gate, and that was it. I tried using an Action Replay, but little me couldn't figure it out, so I had to completely restart. That year I mostly played with friends of mine, and continued to play until City Folk came out. 

When City Folk came out, I talked to more people then I ever would have imagined. I had the Wii Speak, but I got yelled at for using it with internet strangers lol. From there I constantly wifiyed with people. I also did 'giveaways' on ACC. I had ACToolKit, so I had all of the items and villagers that I could ever need. I also was obsessed with giveaways, and would always be online making appointments and dealing with customers. Serious stuff.

New Leaf came out a couple days before my 16th birthday. I had bought a 3DS specifically for this game in 2011, so the wait was finally over! I perfected my town, and sometimes played with others. I've been playing on and off since then, but now I'm back into it. This game means the world to me, and has followed me throughout the most important parts of my life, from childhood to adulthood. Sorry for the long post; I'm procrastinating to fall asleep.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

When I tt'ed to 2033 and I lost all my flowers. Yep, thats why I reset my first town xD


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 15, 2016)

i have a dumb but funny memory

when acnl came out and i was like 10 i was on the jvgs disqus like all the time looking for giveaways or trades but once somebody said they were giving away 10 million bells for marina and i said i had her so when i went to their town to pick up the bells (which idfk why the person wasn't suspicious of me coming over to pick the bells up) i took the money and ran back to the station when they said they were afk. i never gave them marina bc i didnt even have her lmao im not proud of this i was a greedy asshat. i was also super guilty so i never used the chat for like 3 months but once i went back on expecting everyone to forget, they didn't but the person i stole from said she didnt mind because she found someone giving her away the same week i left for free. that was the last time i ever did something like that again

i have no heartwarming memories with acnl unlike everyone else wtf


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Oct 15, 2016)

I've been around Animal Crossing since its humble beginnings on the Gamecube. I've played every installment, but none held much memories as New Leaf. I had a girlfriend you see, and we were a long distance couple. We both loved Animal Crossing, but when it came out in 2013 all I had was a DSlite and Wild World.

Then came Christmas of '13, and I got a 3DS XL and a copy of it. My, I spent so many hours playing with her, it was like we were really there together on a beautiful winter's night.

Sadly we're no longer together, but the memories made in New Leaf will always be there with me.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 15, 2016)

one of my favorite memories is the first time i caught a shark. it was like 3 am and i couldn't sleep bc we were on vacation and staying in a hotel, so when i saw the shark i almost freaked out. apparently my mom was awake, and we caught the shark together. it was one of the most exciting moments for me


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 18, 2016)

In WW my favorite villager was Lucy. I got her picture and all of that, and one day she tried to move and I cried. (legit young here) and then I talked her out of it and kept her there. I don't remember much other than that, and trying to pay hella for my house. And when I got the shampoodle I was hyped.


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 19, 2016)

When I was at Lionel's birthday party and I was at school with my feet kicked up eating crackers with onion dip. I will forever remember Lionel with a taste of onion dip in my mouth. I should move him back in my town again. I miss him. ;w;


----------

